# New hand wheels for my mill



## Moper361 (Jan 10, 2018)

I have a chinese import mill .the mill is quite good and resonably accurate for what i do .However it has those cheap plastic hand wheels that somehow manage to viabrate and produce the most annoying sounds when milling some work  and has driven me over the edge to machine up some decent hand wheels .
Here is the start more to come in near future


----------



## Moper361 (Jan 11, 2018)

Finished of my hand wheels for mill ,Think I will keep going and make a few other handles to for gear change etc


----------



## RandyM (Jan 11, 2018)

Very well done!


----------



## Boswell (Jan 11, 2018)

Very Nice. Functional and aesthetic.


----------



## paws-fixit-shop (Jan 11, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## DougD (Mar 26, 2018)

A big improvement. Nice work!

doug


----------



## brav65 (Mar 26, 2018)

Beautiful work, I have not been in my shop for 12 months!  I have been on an out of town project and desperately miss working in the shop!


----------

